# What is the problem here: can't start net.eth0

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork dialogs # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

: command not foundne 5: 

: command not foundne 12: 

/etc/conf.d/net: line 16: wpa_timeout_wlan0: command not found

 * Starting eth0

" does not existe "(wpa_supplicant)

IgorsGentooOnNetwork dialogs # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#Wireless-tools

#nis_domain_lo="IgorsGentoo"

#modules_eth1=("iwconfig")

#key_ESSID1="[1] s:IgorNetwork key [1] enc open"

#key_ESSID2="[1] aaaa-bbbb-cccc-dd key [1] enc restricted"

#preferred_aps=("ESSID1" "ESSID2")

#Wpa_supplicant

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Db43 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_timeout_wlan0 = 60

```

Does anybody knows what is going on and how to fix it?

Thank you.

----------

## eccerr0r

I know this sounds very "wrong" and "counterproductive" but I suggest people to use wicd (net-misc/wicd) or networkmanager to configure wireless just because it's X11 based GUI and lets you configure in usermode as well as lets you browse access points... but enough of my off-topic suggestions (hey, I used to use command line wifi config but... I've converted to the dark side because it was so much easier to browse for networks when using my laptop.)

But anyway here's my observations:

1.  Are your CR/LF settings proper (did you use DOS or *ix linefeeds at end of the line?)

2.  wpa_timeout_wlan0 = 60  -- remove the space(s) before the =

Try those first and then let's see what it does.

----------

## cach0rr0

I agree you should use WICD if you have a graphical environment

however I will say this is wrong:

```

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Db43 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

```

 *man wpa_supplicant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AVAILABLE DRIVERS
> 
>        A summary of available driver backends is below. Support for each of the driver backends is chosen at wpa_supplicant compile time. For a list of
> ...

 

When wpa_supplicant speaks of a 'driver', it doesn't mean the specific module name. 

In this case yours should be something like

```

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dbroadcom -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

```

or

```

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

```

That is of course assuming you don't opt for wicd - wicd does all the difficult decision making for you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, guys, and thanx for the replay.

2eccerr0r: Exactly same messages I am receiving during the boot time. It's just harder to use the console to put the message online.

How do you check for the end of line symbols?

2cach0rr0: I am not using Broadcom driver. I am using b43 as a driver for my wireless card which is 4311 or Dell Mini-PCI card. Therefore I believe that my settings there is correct. Besides, wpa_supplicant never errors out and I get a wireless connection without any problems.

Thank you.

----------

## eccerr0r

I'm just suspecting file format issues because those errors are really strange and corrupt as it tries to write over existing lines...

If you use vim, you can try

:se ff=unix

and then rewrite the file.

----------

## sera

 *Quote:*   

> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Db43 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" 

 

Remember the default location for wpa_supplicant.conf is /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf on Gentoo.

I did never specify a driver or a config location in /etc/conf.d/net and never had trouble with wpa_supplicant. By specifying options which can and will be autodetected or are set to distribution defaults you just risk breaking it. Be it syntax wise or by setting the wrong options.

Also there is nothing in my wpa_supplicant.confS beside the network definitions. The list includes about 30 networks and it works with all of them.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, guys,

I rewrote the file inside Gentoo with nano.

Now "lo" starting, but it still gives the same error messages:

```

: command not foundne 5:

: command not foundne 12:

/etc/conf.d/net: line 16: wpa_timeout_wlan0: command not found

```

Any other suggestions?

Thank you.

----------

## Rexilion

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Hi, guys,
> 
> I rewrote the file inside Gentoo with nano.
> 
> Now "lo" starting, but it still gives the same error messages:
> ...

 

I think you should just wipe the file and start over, there is something really weird going on in that file...

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, Rexilion,

Which file should I erase?

Thank you.

----------

## Rexilion

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Hi, Rexilion,
> 
> Which file should I erase?
> 
> Thank you.

 

/etc/conf.d/net

As the previous responses suggested, you seem to have changed the encoding. Or you placed the wrong configuration.

I suggest you start over, and start taking a closer look at /etc/conf.d/net.example and /etc/conf.d/wireless.example.

----------

